

Tab Suspender for Power Tab Users in Chrome, Save Battery Life and RAM - jdavid
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg

======
wilsherejack
I've been using TabCloud successfully to solve this (not exact, but very
similar) problem:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabcloud/npecfdijg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabcloud/npecfdijgoblfcgagoijgmgejmcpnhof?hl=en)

